# asciugatrice



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

So I was walking down the street and saw a small appliance store with washing machines. I've been assured that Italians don't use clothes dryers (but they do have dishwashers, odd) but they do have a word for one, "asciugatrice", so I thought I'd ask. The sales clerk looked totally dumbfounded and started pointing at random items on the shelf. I wasn't trusting my language skills; I showed the text word on my phone. It was clear that she had no idea what I was talking about. So is that the wrong word or are they so rare that only the makers of dictionaries know it?

And just as a laugh, where would I get one? It appears that there are European types that somehow collect the water for you to dump out later. There may also be the american kind which blows damp air out into the universe. Suggestions on which is better? How would I say each type of asciugatrice? 

:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Online look at eprice.it and monclick.it (I think those are right)

Both will give you an idea of the models out there and the cost.

But you're better off putting the money into a good washing machine with a 1600rpm spin cycle. The clothes will come out almost dry. The machines are also rated for how dry they come out. Spend some time looking at the better machines.

Was the shop you asked in selling washing machines? Or just small appliances? The things aren't overly common and really only useful during the winter but they do exist .


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> Online look at eprice.it and monclick.it (I think those are right)
> 
> Both will give you an idea of the models out there and the cost.
> 
> ...


I will take it therefore that the word is correct and in common use. The landlord is supplying a washing machine and clothesline.
:flypig:


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Skipping the editorial comment, any idea what to call the various types of dryers?


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

RetireInRome said:


> Skipping the editorial comment, any idea what to call the various types of dryers?


Question apparently answered at:
https://www.eprice.it/p/come-scegliere-un-asciugatrice?metb=kwi-guida_asciugatrici


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

https://www.eprice.it/p/come-scegliere-un-asciugatrice

I think that answers all your questions


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I need to type quicker -)


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> I need to type quicker -)


much appreciated though
:flypig:


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

An american woman here in Abruzzo on another forum was looking for the very same, but it was a kind she could not find here in Italy. When I looked for her both Trony and MediaWorld had different kinds (x3). I know nothing about such, but she seemed to think having one was a good idea (I guess for winter).


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Just for your information, the document referenced in the link above describes the various types clearly. Google Translate converts it to English very well as nearly as I can tell.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Both Trony and Mediaworld have limited choices. They only stock what sells. The two online companies I mentioned list everything. It doesn't mean it's in stock but in a couple of days they'll order it from the factory for you. There is often a much wider range of products then you see in the shops.

Trony is also very much on the edge moneywise. I wouldn't buy an extend warranty from them. If you're looking at that.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I would not buy from either, but they do sell such and give an idea of the type. Who would ever take an extended warranty, does it differ from those in the UK...?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Both shops push the extended warranties. With one either bankrupt or close to it the warranty sounds like a worse deal than usual.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

*Hijack!*

While noting peevishly that my "asciugatrice" thread has been hijacked into a "warranty" thread, I further note that warranties are frequently contracts with third parties, valid even if the seller goes tits up. Not that I would buy one. Just sayin'.
:flypig:


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

I have rarely used my dryer. It is integrated with my washer. i live in Scotland and only used it for the occasional towels and sheets in dead of winter. i would agree with buying a washer with a very good spin. it is expensive to use a dryer and for many months in summer clothes will dry quickly. Hardly anybody i know uses a dryer unless they have to, preferring to hang their clothes outdoors or on rails indoors. My cousin came over from america on holiday and couldn't believe that none of our friends or family used dryers but hang clothes outside to dry and air them haha


----------

